# Sticky  T-Shirt Forums Mission Statement



## Rodney

T-ShirtForums.com is a friendly environment for sharing and researching t-shirt information. T-Shirt merchants and t-shirt buyers are encouraged to participate by asking questions about anything t-shirt related and/or answering questions about their area of t-shirt expertise.


----------

